# Dryer wont dry clothes



## newtda (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a whirlpool older model dryer that came with my condo when I bought it. I do about 3 to 4 loads of laundry a week. I put in a small load the other day and set the time for 70 minutes thinking that is enough time. After it was done the clothes where still damp.  Any help is on this issue is appreciated.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 3, 2010)

Check your dryer vent first. If the vent is blocked or clogged anywhere the clothes will not dry. 
The next step is to see if the heater is working. Turn the dryer on and hold down the door saftey button so the dryer will work. Then you should feel warm air as the dryer turns, if you do not, you most likely need a new element. At that point buying a new dryer is a better option, and more efficient.
Good luck.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 3, 2010)

Besides the possibility of a clogged vent that is preventing air movement through the dryer, and a burnt out dryer heating element, you should also check the thermostats.

Dryers will typically have two thermostats; a low temperature thermostat that is used when the dryer is set on the "Delicates" cycle and a high temperature thermostat that is used on both the Regular and Permanent Press cycles.  (The difference between the Regular cycle and Permanent Press is that on the Permanent Press cycle, the heating element will typically shut off 5 to 10 minutes before the end of the cycle so that the clothes continue to tumble as they cool down.  That prevents creasing of the clothes which would otherwise have to be ironed out.)

So, if your dryer doesn't work when set on the Regular cycle, you can check to see if the problem is a burned out high temperature thermostat by running the dryer on the Delicates cycle.  If the dryer seems to work then, the problem is the high temperature thermostat is busted.

If the heating element shows continuity, but the dryer doesn't heat on either cycle, you can also check the auxillary switch on the dryer motor.  The purpose of this switch is to prevent the heating element from coming on until the motor comes up to full speed.  This is because both an electric motor that's just starting and the dryer heating element with both draw a lot of current, which would otherwise cause the dryer to blow fuses or trip breakers.  The auxilliary switch on the motor prevents current flow through the heating element during the first one or two seconds while the electric motor is coming up to speed.  Once the motor reaches it's normal operating speed, then power is applied to the heating element.

     It's possible that the auxilliary switch on your motor is busted, and not allowing power to flow to the heating element even after the motor reaches normal operating speed.


----------



## Skeezix (Jul 7, 2011)

My gas dryer heats up but does not get very hot. Dryer vents to outside thru a 3-foot duct and has no lint buildup in the duct. What used to dry in a single 30- 45-minute cycle now takes at least an hour to dry. I can feel warm air in the filter area and somewhat warm air at the duct outlet. There the air is not very moist though.

The dryer is a Whirlpool Model LG7681SXW2 and is 20 years old. I replaced both gas valve coils but still have what to me is a rather weak-looking flame.

If I knew what the temperature and moisture sensors should read resistance-wise I could check them. Hopefully someone has this information???


----------



## DonP (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it a stackable?


----------



## Skeezix (Jul 10, 2011)

No, it's not a stackable.

I figure my problem has to be something that regulates the temperature, but I don't know how it's done. Could be either by varying the flame, or by switching it on and off. I suspect the latter.

If the sensor(s) are okay, the problem could be the unit that the temperature control knob on the front panel is attached to. And if that checks out okay (and I don't know what resistance value I should see as I vary the control from Delicate to High Heat), the only thing left that I can see is a clogged blower motor or duct inside the dryer. The last time I had the dryer apart I couldn't figure out how to access that duct.

Checking the operation on the Delicate cycle is on my to-do list for the next time I use the dryer (in about a week or so).


----------



## DonP (Jul 11, 2011)

I need the brand and model number for further assistance.


----------



## Skeezix (Jul 17, 2011)

The dryer is a Whirlpool LG7681XSW2.

I did a load yesterday and instead of setting the temperature control to Heavy (hottest), I set it to Gentle (the coolest setting).

It took just as long to dry when set to Gentle as it does when set to Heavy. I would say that indicates a defective temperature control (or whatever the device is called that the temperature knob controls).

While reviewing the parts list that I downloaded for this model I noticed that the blower is not electrically powered. I see no wires to it. All that is shown is the wheel, the housing, and the seal.

Very odd design. What drives the blower- the air pushed in by the burner?


----------



## Skeezix (Jul 27, 2011)

What - no ideas? I've attached the schematic found on the inside of the back panel. I see the drum motor and the timer motor, but sure don't see the motor or anything else for that matter that turns the "blower". What am I missing?

BTW the drum motor sits at the bottom of the chassis and has no physical or electrical connection to the blower.


----------

